# Veal Marsala



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

25 years or so ago I went to Italy (Naples and Sicily) and fell in love with the food.

Veal Marsala

Spaghetti Vongole

Spaghetti Carbonara.

I've been working on those recipes since. 

Tonight I made a big improvement in the Veal Marsala recipe.

You can do a search for "Veal Marsala with Mushrooms" and it looks pretty easy. But it ain't.

I've learned to cheat and marinate the veal scaoppini in the Marsala wine for an hour or so.

Then it helps to leave the scallopini in the flour for a half hour or so. The flour tends to stick to the veal better.

Then after you pan fry the veal and remove it, then cook the shrooms and (I add green onions), add the leftover marsala wine a little at a time. Finally add the veal back and the rest of the Marsala.

I think the marinade in the wine is cheating. But todays "WOW" moment was leaving the veal in the flour for awhile. A lot came off during the second pan fry, before a lot more would come off in the first pan fry. Somehow it makes a difference. 

YUM!!!

Still looking for good clams for the Vongole and good bacon and cheese for the Carbonara.

Jim


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

> good bacon and cheese for the Carbonara.


The little gourmet shop in Joe Patti's sells an Italian panchetta that is very good...and the Boar's Head Parmesan Reggiano is excellent and might be what you are looking for to make a good Carbonara :chef:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

THERE YA' GO!!!

Thanks darlin' ! I'll try them.

Jim


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have the BOMB recipe for any Marsala Jim  ... whether it be Chicken , Shrimp , Scallops , Veal or Beef Tips ... stop in one day and I'll make it for you , if you like it , I'll give you the recipe :thumbsup: ... this is the recipe from the old Perdido Pass Restaurant , if any of you had the Marsala there you KNOW what I'm talking about !!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Jim, you should have that recipe down by now. I remember you coming in and buying the veal at the meat shop. 

Matter of fact you got me off on a Pork scallipene(sp?) version that I make on the boat.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Jim that sounds fantastic. i am the cook of my family and have always enjoyed cooking.
Don't let my pretty wife fool you into thinking she married me just for my good looks !!!!

Probably wouldn't be the correct thread to tell you that putting dry rice in a baked possum pulls out most of the fat but some day i will post a killer Chicken and Sage Dressing recipe.:thumbup:


----------

